# LOWEPRO Pro Runner 300/350/450 AW



## lukaszb33PL (Feb 18, 2012)

I need a backpack to my body, lenses etc, because my bag is too small. 
I have 7D+24-105, one analog+lens, two additional lenses and flash.
I found: 
http://products.lowepro.com/product/Pro-Runner-300-AW,2182,14.htm
http://products.lowepro.com/product/Pro-Runner-350-AW,2183,16.htm
http://products.lowepro.com/product/Pro-Runner-450-AW,2184,16.htm

It's important for me to have two bodies with lenses! So, the question is, if (300/350) will be sufficient or do I have to buy the 450? 

Thx for help!


----------



## KeithR (Feb 18, 2012)

Does the "open view with equipment" image not help?

300: http://products.lowepro.com//CatalogImages/18-2182-IMG4L.jpeg
350: http://products.lowepro.com//CatalogImages/18-2183-IMG3L.jpeg


----------



## lukaszb33PL (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes, it helps, but I'm not sure if can I change the position of the inserts. It looks modifiable, but in specification: only one DSLR . Maybe someone has got this backpack, and can help me.


----------



## Kahuna (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes to a certain extent, you can change the position of the inserts. 300 vs. 350 vs. 450 will depend on how much equipment you want to carry. All great choices


----------



## lukaszb33PL (Feb 18, 2012)

Thx for quick answer  That's it what I need.


----------



## lukaszb (Feb 18, 2012)

lukaszb33PL said:


> Thx for quick answer  That's it what I need.



How about this: http://products.lowepro.com/product/Flipside-400-AW,2116,14.htm


I bought it few years ago and went with it to Yellowstone, Hawaii, and other places in the US. It's a great backpack. You can fit 2 cameras with short lenses, for instance i was able to squeeze 5DII w/24-105 and 7D w/50mm, 70-200mm II on the side, 100mm on the other side, 35mm, 15mm sigma fisheye. In the front pocket I had a flash 580II with hood attached to it. So you fit a lot in there, and it becomes very heavy. I like this one because the main compartment isn't accessible if you have it on your back so it's harder to steal things out of it.


----------



## dr croubie (Feb 20, 2012)

I've got the 350AW, and yes, all the inserts are moveable however you want. (If you're unsure, just go to a shop and try it out, then buy cheaper online anyway).

For comparison, in mine I get:
7D + 70-300L
EF-s 15-85
Samyang 35/1.4
EF 85/1.8
EF 100/2.0
Takumar 50/1.4 (size of the EF 50/1.8ii)
430EX Flash
Lots of filters (58, 67, 72, 77mm CPL, 2x 72mm NDs, 4x 58mm special effects) all in boxes (would take up less room in a pouch)
Then sometimes I can also squeeze in a Zeiss Sonnar 180/2.8 (for 6x6 Medium Format, 86mm front thread, it's huge), or a Flektogon 50/4.0, or a gorillapod depending how i'm feeling.
15.4" laptop in the laptop part (charger fits too somewhere).
Spare batteries for the camera and flash, usb cable in case, extra CF card and microfibre cloths, charger if i'm going away for a while.
And strapped on the outside is my Vanguard Alta Pro 283CT (60cm or so long folded, maybe 70cm including ballhead).

I don't like putting it on my back with all that weight (if i've got the Sonnar and laptop the whole bag is 10-15kg), but it all fits...


----------



## jasonsim (Feb 20, 2012)

I'd consider a Think Tank Streetwalker Hard Drive. Plenty of room and oh so nice. For something a little bigger, try the Think Tank Airport Antidote. I was able to fit my Canon 500mm f/4L IS USM in the airport antidote!

Think Tank Streetwalker Hard Drive ( $189.75 ):
http://www.amazon.com/Think-Tank-Street-Walker-Drive/dp/B00285D1FQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329711173&sr=8-1

Think Tank Airport Antidote v2 ( $199.00 ):
http://www.amazon.com/Think-Tank-Airport-Antidote®-V2-0/dp/B001K2GQRI/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1329711269&sr=1-1


----------



## lukaszb33PL (Feb 20, 2012)

Thx for all replies. I will choose between Pro Runner 350AW and Flipside 400AW


----------



## dr croubie (Feb 20, 2012)

Seeing as I wrote that at work yesterday without my bag, thought i'd better check that I can get all that in when I got home...
Clockwise from Gorillapod:
Samyang 35, 85/1.8, 100/2.0, 7D+70-300L, Takumar 50/1.4, EFs 15-85, Zeiss Sonnar 180/2.8, 430EX

I could probably fit in another 2 short lenses if it weren't for that huge Sonnar, but it's a great lens (and I can kill someone with it if they try to steal my kit).

Good luck with the decision.
(I've heard good things about the flipsides, the one thing I can say about the 350AW is that you have to put your bag down to change stuff, you can do it on the run only if you know exactly where the lens is and can just open the zip a tiny bit, otherwise everything might fall out)


----------



## alipaulphotography (Feb 20, 2012)

Big difference with the 450 is depth.
It can hold bodies with the grips attached (or 1 series body) and still fit in nicely. As it is deeper - all the pockets can hold more and more lenses can fit in vertically. Also flash guns can fit vertically with the head pointing directly up saving a lot of space.

I've got the 450 as I have my 5D gripped while working and it does the job nicely. All the gear listed below fits plus all my cables, chargers, card readers etc


----------



## well_dunno (Feb 20, 2012)

alipaulphotography said:


> Big difference with the 450 is depth.
> It can hold bodies with the grips attached (or 1 series body) and still fit in nicely. As it is deeper - all the pockets can hold more and more lenses can fit in vertically.
> 
> I've got the 450 and it does the job nicely.



I have been considering the 450. Wondering if you've used it for flights. Any issues to get it as cabin luggage?


----------



## Kahuna (Feb 20, 2012)

The only issues I have had traveling are not with the major carriers but when you have to catch a smaller puddle jumper to island x. They are fairly strict that the bag gets check if its too large to sit on you lap.


----------



## alipaulphotography (Feb 21, 2012)

well_dunno said:


> alipaulphotography said:
> 
> 
> > Big difference with the 450 is depth.
> ...



I haven't taken the bag overseas. I'd have to get it measured up nearer the time. Generally if you can make it look light - then that helps. I wouldn't have a problem with buying and taking a slightly smaller bag though should I ever have a job overseas.


----------

